# ما هى مادة مزيل العرق التى توجد فى مزيلات العرق التى تدوم 48 ساعه



## chemist.ahmedfathy (23 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
هناك بعض مزيلات العرق السائله مثل نيفيا والتى تكتب على العبوه يدوم 48 ساعه فما هى الماده التى تجعل مزيل العرق يدوم 48 ساعه وما النسبه الصحيحه لها فى التركيبه , وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا .


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

المادة الفعاله في مزيل العرق الالومينيوم كلورو هيدريت ونسبة الاضافه من 20 % ل 40% على حسب الشكل الفيزيائى للمنتج سبراى او كريم او Roll-On.
حكاية انها تدوم 48 ساعة مع انى اشك فيها كتير وبالنسبالى مش اكتر من عبارة تسويقيه بس الثبات او الفاعليه مرتبطة بتصميم التركيبه الى اعتقد انها من نوع stick in واستخدام Volatile emollients مرطبات متطايرة زى Cyclopenta Siloxane لما يتعملها apply على الجسم تاخد وقت طويل لحد متتبخر


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (24 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> المادة الفعاله في مزيل العرق الالومينيوم كلورو هيدريت ونسبة الاضافه من 20 % ل 40% على حسب الشكل الفيزيائى للمنتج سبراى او كريم او Roll-On.
> حكاية انها تدوم 48 ساعة مع انى اشك فيها كتير وبالنسبالى مش اكتر من عبارة تسويقيه بس الثبات او الفاعليه مرتبطة بتصميم التركيبه الى اعتقد انها من نوع stick in واستخدام Volatile emollients مرطبات متطايرة زى Cyclopenta Siloxane لما يتعملها apply على الجسم تاخد وقت طويل لحد متتبخر



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس محمد , انا حعمله إن شاء الله فى roll-on فما هى أفضل نسبه لهذا الشكل , وقد قرأت أن الشبه أيضا تقوم بإزاله العرق ولكن سمعت أنها تقوم بإزالة العرق عن طريق سد مسام الجلد تحت الإبط لإجباره من إفراز عرق من مكان إخر فى الجسم فهل هذا الكلام صحيح أم لا , وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء لما تقدمه لى ولإخوانى فى المنتدى من هذا العلم النافع الذى أسال الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .


----------



## dulcemohamed (24 ديسمبر 2013)

انا معنديش معلومة اكيدة عن استخدام الشبه في مزيلات العرق بالنسبة ل رول اون انت عندك تركيبه شغال عليها ولا عايز تركيبة ؟


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (24 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> انا معنديش معلومة اكيدة عن استخدام الشبه في مزيلات العرق بالنسبة ل رول اون انت عندك تركيبه شغال عليها ولا عايز تركيبة ؟



انا لما فتحت الرول اون بتاع نيفيا وجدته مستحلب وملمسه زى اللوشن كده او البلسم فانا فكرت انى أعمل بسلم واحط عليه مادة مزيل العرق بالنسبة الى حتقلهالى فانت أيه رئيك ؟ هل كده انا ماشى صح ولا تركيبتى تبقى غلط .


----------



## dulcemohamed (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه رايى ان كده مينفعش قبل متعمل كده لازم تعرف ايه هو العرق وليه روائح العرق بتكون وازاى تتخلص منه بدون متاذى الخلايا لان العرق مهم للجسم زى العربية كده لو مفهاش دورة تبريد اذا مولعتش مش هتتحرك من مكانها ولا ايه رايك؟
بص يا بشمهندس مع المنظفات العادية العب براحتك لكن مع اى حاجة ليها علاقة بجسم الانسان لازم تفهم كويس وتعرف كويس انت هتعمل ايه لان صحة المستهلك بين ايدك وهتتحاسب عليها فلازم تكون اد امانة ان مستهلك هيستخدم منتج من تصميمك او انتاجك


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (24 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس , وأتمنى من حضرتك تفهمنى كل حاجه عن الموضوع وترشدنى بعد الشرح لتركيبه كويسه للمنتج , وأسف لو ديما بتعبك معايا فى أسالتى الكتيره .


----------



## dulcemohamed (25 ديسمبر 2013)

Oil phase 
1- Glyceryl Stearate & PEG100 Stearate 3%
2- Steareth-21 2.5%
3- PPG-2 Myristyle Ether propionate 2%
4- Cetearyl Alcohol 1%
5- Steareth-2 0.3%

Water phase
1- DI water to 100%
2- Aluminum Chlorohydrate solution 50% 38%
3- Magnesium Almunium Silicate 1%
4- Propylene Glycol or Glycerin 1%
5- Perfume,preservative,Color qs
heat oil and water phase to 75 ,add oil phase to water phase under stirrer add perfume at 40 ,stirr cool 
 

 ​


----------



## mido_lordship (25 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> المادة الفعاله في مزيل العرق الالومينيوم كلورو هيدريت ونسبة الاضافه من 20 % ل 40% على حسب الشكل الفيزيائى للمنتج سبراى او كريم او Roll-On.
> حكاية انها تدوم 48 ساعة مع انى اشك فيها كتير وبالنسبالى مش اكتر من عبارة تسويقيه بس الثبات او الفاعليه مرتبطة بتصميم التركيبه الى اعتقد انها من نوع stick in واستخدام Volatile emollients مرطبات متطايرة زى Cyclopenta Siloxane لما يتعملها apply على الجسم تاخد وقت طويل لحد متتبخر


نيفيا سيلفير بتقعد فعلا 48 ساعة بجددددددد اي نيفيا اخري لاااااااااااا انا قدامي بين ايدي ازايز كل المجموعة بتاعت نيفيا النوع السيلفر الرهيب بالنسبة لمثيلاته فعلا بيحتوي علي (Silver Citrate​) وطبعا الالومينيوم كلورو هيدريت تحياااااااتي وياريت الاخذ نصيحة اخونا محمد قبل العمل في مستحضرات العناية الشخصية .........


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (26 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> Oil phase
> 1- Glyceryl Stearate & PEG100 Stearate 3%
> 2- Steareth-21 2.5%
> 3- PPG-2 Myristyle Ether propionate 2%
> ...



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس ووضعه الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .



mido_lordship قال:


> نيفيا سيلفير بتقعد فعلا 48 ساعة بجددددددد اي نيفيا اخري لاااااااااااا انا قدامي بين ايدي ازايز كل المجموعة بتاعت نيفيا النوع السيلفر الرهيب بالنسبة لمثيلاته فعلا بيحتوي علي (Silver Citrate​) وطبعا الالومينيوم كلورو هيدريت تحياااااااتي وياريت الاخذ نصيحة اخونا محمد قبل العمل في مستحضرات العناية الشخصية .........



جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم .


----------

